# pioggia....



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

oggi è davvero una brutta giornata, piove fa freddo...ma dov'è la primavera??'
questo clima mi fa sentire davvero giù....e di certo non mi aiuta a risolvere le mie incertezze e  le mie paturnie.....
io no so perchè , o forse lo so, ma sta storia con MIsterx non mi sta più piacendo ....
all'inizio era tutto così "adrenalinico" così eccitante adesso invece le sensazioni son ben diverse....
ieri sera mi ha telefonato, mi ha tenuto al telefono 40 minuti, già non avrebbe dovuto così sembra quasi l'inizio di una vera relazione ma sorvoliamo,da questa telefonata ho capito un pò di cose su di lui e devo dire che non abbiamo niente in comune!!! se a lui piace il bianco a me piace il nero, se a lui piace il dolce a me piace il salato, se a me piace il sole a lui piace la luna...insomma niente di niente che ci accomuni.... ma fosse solo quello chi se ne frega anzi molto meglio è che comincia ad annoiarmi.....lui e anche tutta questa situazione.....
mi da fastidio dover continuamente guardare il calendario per cercare una data per questo famoso appuntamento ...insomma così mi sta svanendo tutto il mio sogno erotico....
qui le cose vanno male.....
quasi quasi sparisco e non mi faccio più sentire,quando tornerà in azienda cercherò di nascondermi.... 
mah....


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

secondo me ti sta passando l' adrenalina erotica perchè lui si sta comportando come uno che cerca una storia "seria".
40 minuti al telefono indicano che ti vuole conoscere meglio.
Ma è normale che voglia questo! Tu gli piacvi e NON sa che tu convivi.
Per lui sei una giovane single con cui gli piacerebbe fare una storia.
Dark. Diglielo che convivi. O lui si comporterà sempre come un futuro fidanzato.


----------



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt992 ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me ti sta passando l' adrenalina erotica perchè lui si sta comportando come uno che cerca una storia "seria".
> 40 minuti al telefono indicano che ti vuole conoscere meglio.
> Ma è normale che voglia questo! Tu gli piacvi e NON sa che tu convivi.
> Per lui sei una giovane single con cui gli piacerebbe fare una storia.
> Dark. Diglielo che convivi. O lui si comporterà sempre come un futuro fidanzato.


ma lui sa che sono impegnata e che sto con una persona da tre anni , sono gli altri colleghi a non sapere che sono impegnata


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

mmmmhhhhhhhhhhh....mmmmmmhhhh.........allora.....senti.....dagli una possibilità...magari è ma carburazione lenta come Manager...


----------



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt997 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmmhhhhhhhhhhh....mmmmmmhhhh.........allora.....senti.....dagli una possibilità...magari è ma carburazione lenta come Manager...


boh non lo so.....
forse oggi ha influito anche il fatto che è tornato a farsi viva una persona.....


----------



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt997 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmmhhhhhhhhhhh....mmmmmmhhhh.........allora.....senti.....dagli una possibilità...magari è ma carburazione lenta come Manager...


con tutti sti mmmmhhhhhhhh mi sembri qualcun'altra.....:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

40 minuti di telefonata... però!

E' cotto...

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1000 ha detto:
			
		

> 40 minuti di telefonata... però!
> 
> E' cotto...
> 
> Cattivik


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
si e io avevo l'orecchio brasato!!! credo che a tratti ho anche fatto finta di ascoltarlo e invece guardavo la tv :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1000 ha detto:
			
		

> 40 minuti di telefonata... però!
> 
> E' cotto...
> 
> Cattivik


penso anche io...ma cosa si dicono due per 40 minuti?


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1002 ha detto:
			
		

> penso anche io...ma cosa si dicono due per 40 minuti?


335.... chiamami che vediamo cosa si riesce a fare

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1001 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> si e io avevo l'orecchio brasato!!! credo che a tratti ho anche fatto finta di ascoltarlo e invece guardavo la tv :rotfl:


Che guardavi in TV... Il documentario "Gli effetti dannosi dei telefoni cellulari"?

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1004 ha detto:
			
		

> Che guardavi in TV... Il documentario "Gli effetti dannosi dei telefoni cellulari"?
> 
> Cattivik


no guardavo 1.000 modi per morire:rotfl:
non ce la facevo più!!!!
le mie telefonata anche con Ozzy non durano più di 3 minuti,neanche quando chiamo mia mamma quelle due volte all'anno rimango al telefono così tanto!!!


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1002 ha detto:
			
		

> penso anche io...ma cosa si dicono due per 40 minuti?


Scusate ma io passo anche tre,quattro ,cinque, ore al cell con il mio "amico del cuore"devo preoccuparmi??


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena;bt1007 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusate ma io passo anche tre,quattro ,cinque, ore al cell con il mio "amico del cuore"devo preoccuparmi??


Preoccuparti di cosa... A questo punto sei irrecuperabile... più che preoccuparti rassegnati...

Cattivik (bastardo insed)

P.S. Mi dici che compagnia telefonica hai che compro qualche azione...

P.S. Mi dici anche perchè non posso commentare sul tuo blog...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1008 ha detto:
			
		

> Preoccuparti di cosa... A questo punto sei irrecuperabile... più che preoccuparti rassegnati...
> 
> Cattivik (bastardo insed)
> 
> ...



Rassegnarmi per cosa?
 Ho il numero preferito a minuti illimitati....

NOn so perchè non si può commentare...

Scusa ot darkside...


----------

